

Rails PHP Nginx Mysql Passenger Apc Suhosin on Ubuntu Server 11.04 - morkevicius
https://github.com/morkevicius/Rails-PHP-Nginx-Mysql-Passenger-Apc-Suhosin-on-Ubuntu-Server-11.04

======
morkevicius
Any comments/suggestions/discouragements are wildly appreciated :)

~~~
getsat
You should try Unicorn instead of Passenger if you haven't yet. It's the cat's
ass. Zero downtime deploys are great.

~~~
morkevicius
thanks, i'll try it

~~~
morkevicius
<https://github.com/blog/517-unicorn>

